
Ask HN: How do I write a research paper? - amingilani
I&#x27;ve worked on my own startups projects, some more successful than others for a few years, until lately I started freelancing as a full-stack developer and working as an editor for a popular technical blog. I love to read, and I love exploring interesting concepts.<p>I love experimenting myself, as well. I&#x27;ve been built and continue building several small projects spanning from radio receivers, to rudimentary electronics and Arduino re projects. However, I feel like I&#x27;m always a step behind and not really contributing to society as an inventor or explorer. I feel like writing research papers would help.<p>I&#x27;m a college graduate but in a non-technical field, so while I know how to write academic papers, I&#x27;ve never written one published in a peer-reviewed journal. How do I do that? Is there a community for people looking for help that I can contribute to? Is there a place where I can find topics that people would love to see researched?
======
vegetablepotpie
I'm working on a research paper, I'm pursuing a coursework masters and I am
not required to write a research paper, but one of my professors liked a paper
I wrote in his class enough that he wants to go through the process of
publishing it to a journal.

I think the most important thing is to get help from someone who has done it
before. If I were you I would find research papers that are in the same topic
as the one you are interested in and email the authors (most of them put their
emails on the papers). Tell them you are interested in submitting a research
paper to a journal in their field and that you'd like their help. You would
basically write the paper on your own, have them review it and they would
propose a journal or conference to submit it to. What they would get out of it
would be an easy coauthor credit, which would build their standing in
academia.

------
Cheyana
Posted 7 hours ago by dahacker:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3178846/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3178846/)

